# what veg do locust eat???



## xxclioxx (May 24, 2010)

what veg do locust eat???
gave them some carrots and hardy touched it compared to the crickets, so just wondering what i can put in there with them?

thanks


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

I put kale, watercress apples any food that i feed my beardies.


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

cabbage goes down well with mine! i just cut one in half and chuck it in with my breeding colony and they eat the lot!


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

interesting thread, i assume this "gut loads" the locust/cricket before feeding it to your lizard?


----------



## xxclioxx (May 24, 2010)

webzdebs said:


> interesting thread, i assume this "gut loads" the locust/cricket before feeding it to your lizard?


yes it is


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

bumbleyjoe said:


> cabbage goes down well with mine! i just cut one in half and chuck it in with my breeding colony and they eat the lot!


 
How do you have a breeding colony, id be intersted in doing this as it would save a fortune? but i didnt realise that you could.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

They like a bit of cucumber


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Spring greens are a firm fave of locust!


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

lizard di said:


> How do you have a breeding colony, id be intersted in doing this as it would save a fortune? but i didnt realise that you could.


 
There is a really good sticky on the feeder forum which i followed the advice from that. Unfortunatly i am thinking using them all for food and just buying them as they are refusing to breed properly. had loads of babies a few weeks ago but since then ive had none. Not sure whats going wrong so am uming and ahhing over what to do, Im hoping they will start breeding again as it would make things alot cheeper!


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/62128-how-breed-locusts.html 

there you go!


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

bumbleyjoe said:


> There is a really good sticky on the feeder forum which i followed the advice from that. Unfortunatly i am thinking using them all for food and just buying them as they are refusing to breed properly. had loads of babies a few weeks ago but since then ive had none. Not sure whats going wrong so am uming and ahhing over what to do, Im hoping they will start breeding again as it would make things alot cheeper!


 
Thank you i'll have a look at that, your a star.:2thumb:


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

lizard di said:


> Thank you i'll have a look at that, your a star.:2thumb:


 
i do my best! :lol2:

:blush: im here to help!


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

bumbleyjoe said:


> i do my best! :lol2:
> 
> :blush: im here to help!


 
Bless ya,:mf_dribble:
need to get a viv sorted then i can start! cool beans eh!: victory:


----------



## hanpan (Mar 9, 2010)

mine absolutely love kale... will also eat potato peeling, carrots (but not much of it) cucumber, apple...

i would also like to breed them, so will have a look at the link. they're currently living in a 2ft fish tank, quite intresting to watch actually!


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

i use spring greens, savoy cabbage, washed dandelion leaves (my garden isn't sprayed or effected by cars from the road) &peeled carrot


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

This time of year I mainly use dandelion, nettles, clover and nasturtium - all pesticide and pollutant free. In the winter any dark leafy veg - except spinach which binds calcium.


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

A biology teacher some years ago advised me on how to do it (not that I've tried it yet). As I remember/understand it they need more heat, standing greens (esp. grass, though not very practical! - maybe water cress?) and a receptacle of sand to lay their eggs in.

It's been interesting reading what people have offered their locusts. Maybe the food spectrum is broader than I thought or remembered. On the other hand if they're not breeding maybe it's a temperature-related problem?

I do remember vaguely seeing crickets at school and maybe elsewhere being kept in what were essentially vivaria with heating, at least sometimes. Of course there was always some bright spark (duh) who would try to let one out.

I suspect the price of locusts reflects both their larger size and maybe the higher demands of breeding them?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

They love leafy greens - cabbage, grass, dandelions.


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Mine seem to like lettuce, dandys, grass i did not know they like veggie greens (not been keeping them long) will try this now!


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

I feed mine anything green and sprinkle gut load powder in with them as well. They spend ages chomping anything green!


----------

